# Hdmi Not Permitted



## Bridgcarey (Nov 16, 2003)

We recently purchased an HD Tivo (not series 3) and hooked it up via HDMI to a brand new Samsung 4066 LCD television. Everytime we turn the tv on, we get the message "HDMI Connection Not Permitted."

There are a few posts about this message, but most seem to involve the tv being connected to a receiver and a receiver connected to the tivo. We have our tv connected directly to Tivo via HDMI and Tivo connected to the receiver via component cables. I have also tried disconnected the receiver, but we still get this message. We are able to view all channels, but the message is annoying and I'm not sure if it will cause problems in the future.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Not too sure I got this right but you have a cable box connected to your TiVo via component and the TiVo to the TV via HDMI. If this is correct, they are two different outputs. 

Component=Analog
HDMI=Digital

Try Component all the way.

Oh, is the message you're getting come from the TV or from the TiVo? If it's from the TiVo, check the video settings. If it's the TV, use a different cable. Component instead of HDMI and see where it takes you.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Bridgcarey said:


> We recently purchased an HD Tivo (not series 3) and hooked it up via HDMI to a brand new Samsung 4066 LCD television. Everytime we turn the tv on, we get the message "HDMI Connection Not Permitted."
> 
> There are a few posts about this message, but most seem to involve the tv being connected to a receiver and a receiver connected to the tivo. We have our tv connected directly to Tivo via HDMI and Tivo connected to the receiver via component cables. I have also tried disconnected the receiver, but we still get this message. We are able to view all channels, but the message is annoying and I'm not sure if it will cause problems in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Three possibilities spring to mind here
1) Your HDCP from the HDMI cable is not happy that the same device to which it is connected is also connected via Component connections.
2) You have a bad HDMI cable
3) You have a bad HDMI port on your TV

To test this, you need to try to isolate each circumstance.
1) Disconnect the component cables from the back of the TiVo. Turn off the TV. Turn the TV back on. Are you still getting the "HDMI Not Permitted" message?
2) Try a new HDMI cable (check http://www.monoprice.com - good prices and reliable cables. Lots of folks here have had good experiences with them).
3) If both 1) and 2) do not get rid of the message, make a warranty claim on your TV while it's still under warranty. The HDMI port is probably a service replaceable module, but if not they'll just replace your whole TV.

Edit - Oh, and why the component connection to the receiver? The HDMI cable is carrying the video signal to your TV. The only cable you should need to run from the TiVo to your receiver is an optical audio cable, unless you have to use the component cables as a "placeholder" for the audio port to work. When I ran into an issue with this, I just connected the DVR's audio cable to the "CD" port on the receiver, so it wouldn't be expecting a visual source.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

What do you mean by _TiVo connected TV via HDMI and to the receiver via component_? If you have the video going directly to the TV via HDMI then why do you also have component video going to the receiver? Perhaps you mean you have TiVo connected to the TV via HDMI and the audio going to the receiver via [either l/r analog audio or TosLink fiber cable].

The only thing I can think of is that you have a bad HDMI cable that is preventing the proper negotiation of HDCP copy protection messaging. Is this by chance a very long cable (ie over 50ft)?


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

ah30k said:


> What do you mean by _TiVo connected TV via HDMI and to the receiver via component_? If you have the video going directly to the TV via HDMI then why do you also have component video going to the receiver? Perhaps you mean you have TiVo connected to the TV via HDMI and the audio going to the receiver via [either l/r analog audio or TosLink fiber cable].
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that you have a bad HDMI cable that is preventing the proper negotiation of HDCP copy protection messaging. Is this by chance a very long cable (ie over 50ft)?


That is a possibility but I understand him to have a standalone cable box. I guess we'll have to wait for his return to confirm (or deny) this!


----------



## ALK3011 (Jan 28, 2007)

I get this message too! I have the exact same tv. I am using HDMI from Tivo to the receiver and then HDMI from receiver to the TV. The message is from Tivo. It does say to press select to find out more. However, this only occurs momentarily when I power up the tv and receiver, as soon as everything connects, the message disappears and everything works perfectly. I only see it for about 3 seconds.


----------



## BigFrank (Sep 21, 2006)

ALK3011 said:


> I get this message too! I have the exact same tv. I am using HDMI from Tivo to the receiver and then HDMI from receiver to the TV. The message is from Tivo. It does say to press select to find out more. However, this only occurs momentarily when I power up the tv and receiver, as soon as everything connects, the message disappears and everything works perfectly. I only see it for about 3 seconds.


Yeah, I get this as well. All my video devices (DVD, TiVo S3, Xbox360) are connected to my Onky SR-750 receiver via HDMI and that is output to my Samsung 5084 via HDMI. Whenever I switch to the TiVO via the reciever, my TiVo displays that message for a few seconds. Its definitely a TiVo message tho.


----------



## Bridgcarey (Nov 16, 2003)

To clarify, my connections are as follows:

Samsung LCD 4066 connected via HDMI into Tivo HD;
Tivo HD connected to receiver via red, white, yellow cables (my receiver does not have component inputs);
Two cable cards in Tivo HD box - no cable box involved.

I have tried two different HDMI cables - one that was brand new. One cable is 6' and the other is 8'. I get the message with both cables. I don't get the message if I use component cables to connect the tv to the tivo box, but the picture doesn't seem as clear and I would like to keep using the HDMI cable.

Any suggestions? Could it be a flaw with the 4066 tv since the other poster has the same problem?


----------



## Bridgcarey (Nov 16, 2003)

Also, I only have 1 optical port on my receiver and I have connected the DVD player to the receiver via the optical.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Okay, so the connection to the receiver is really only a stereo audio connection, and a superfluous composite video connection.

This is almost certainly a port problem. The question is whether it's the TiVoHD's output port, or the TVs input port that is faulty. The only way to test this is to either connect a different HDMI device to your TV or else connect your TiVoHD to a different TV via HDMI.


----------



## blickley (May 4, 2006)

I have a Sony TV and get this same message, but just for a few seconds when I first turn on the TV. I have no receiver, just HDMI from the Tivo HD to the television. I'm not sure I see a problem though, I just assumed that during the few seconds I see this message, everything is handshaking and syncing up (since I just turned on the TV). 

Are others constantly getting this message, or just when turning things on?

-Chris


----------



## Bridgcarey (Nov 16, 2003)

I get this message just when I turn the tv on for a few seconds. My tv and tivo box are both under 30 days old and want to confirm that there is not a major problem with either of them before the 30-day return period expires.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Bridgcarey said:


> Also, I only have 1 optical port on my receiver and I have connected the DVD player to the receiver via the optical.


Personal preference, but if it were me I'd use the digital port from my TiVo rather than the DVD. If only because I watch TiVo like 99.9% of the time. I'd much rather have 5.1 surround from my TiVo than my DVD player. Your choice though!


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

AJRitz said:


> This is almost certainly a port problem. The question is whether it's the TiVoHD's output port, or the TVs input port that is faulty. The only way to test this is to either connect a different HDMI device to your TV or else connect your TiVoHD to a different TV via HDMI.


I disagree, it is not a electrical connection issue. The devices obviously are aware they have been connected.

My money is on bad firmware in the display.


----------



## Tim N. (Apr 28, 2003)

Does the Samsung TV require that the HDMI inputs be enabled? I have a Pioneer Plasma display. Input 1 and 3 can be either Component or HDMI, but the HDMI only works if you enable it somewhere in the menu system. Does the Samsung require this also?


----------



## Bridgcarey (Nov 16, 2003)

I checked the user manual and all of the menus for the tv, and couldn't find anything about enabling the HDMI ports.


----------



## lastdeadcat (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like the OP has HDMI connected direct from the TiVo to the TV and Composite (R,L and Video) cables connected between the TiVo and receiver. The handshake might not be made because to the dual connection of HDMI and Composite video from the TiVo. (Componet is only video and is red, blue and green.)

Disconnect the yellow (composite Video cable between the Tivo and receiver. This might clear up the handshake issue. Get audio to your receiver another way, i.e. CD input if TV input requires a video signal to work right.

I run the HDMI from the TiVo direct to the TV and then run optical from the TV to the receiver. I have my DVD player audio sent to the receiver via digial coax as my DVD doesn't have optical output.

My TV is a 52" Vizio LCD. I bypass the receiver with HDMI and get the audio back from the TV instead of from the TiVo. I have the TV speakers turned off.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

The Tivo has no way of knowing that the composite, component, or analog audio outputs are connected to anything.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

lastdeadcat said:


> The handshake might not be made because to the dual connection of HDMI and Composite video from the TiVo.


I highly doubt this could be true since it seems unlikely that the TiVo even knows it is connected. My doubts aside, this test should take all of a couple of seconds to perform and is worth doing just to rule it out.


----------



## Bridgcarey (Nov 16, 2003)

I have tried all 3 HDMI ports and receive the same message. I have tried disconnected everything but the HDMI between the tv and tivo, but I still get the same message. I tried using component cables and didn't get the message.

Could there really be a problem with all of the HDMI ports?


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

have you checked with the manufacturer of your display to see if there is a firmware update available for it?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Bridgcarey:

1. Question: are you getting the message briefly, or does it stay up? You say that you are "able to view all channels." If it is only showing up briefly, that is normal. It takes the TV (or any HDMI-enabled component) a moment to fully boot up and then do the HDCP handshake. If the message goes away, it means that everything is functioning normally. If it stays up and you never get a picture, it means that either the TV or the Tivo (my money is on the Tivo) has a faulty port. Firmware should not produce this error if either device has HDMI properly implemented.

2. Be sure that your eyes are not deceiving you on the Component vs. HDMI issue. You should not be able to discern a difference on 40 inches IF you have separately calibrated the component input. If you never get a picture over HDMI, then using the component out is the path of least resistance and absolutely should afford the same picture (on my 42" display, HDMI and Component from the Tivo are indistinguishable).


----------



## Bridgcarey (Nov 16, 2003)

I can see the tv picture fine - the message just displays quickly (about 2-3 seconds). It doesn't bother me, I just wanted to confirm there is nothing wrong with the tv or tivo before the return period expires. If this is normal, great! I will just ignore it!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

All is well that ends well I guess, even if it takes 23 posts to find out nothing is wrong.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

ah30k said:


> All is well that ends well I guess, even if it takes 23 posts to find out nothing is wrong.


You sir, are much more diplomatic than I.


----------



## btsatman (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had my S3 for about 3 weeks now. All of the sudden today I start getting this message when I change the channel or start playing a saved program. I have HDMI going to TV, and Component going to DVD burner. Message shows up on Component output as well. Go back to previous channel and message goes away.


----------



## bamachick19 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bridgcarey said:


> We recently purchased an HD Tivo (not series 3) and hooked it up via HDMI to a brand new Samsung 4066 LCD television. Everytime we turn the tv on, we get the message "HDMI Connection Not Permitted."
> 
> There are a few posts about this message, but most seem to involve the tv being connected to a receiver and a receiver connected to the tivo. We have our tv connected directly to Tivo via HDMI and Tivo connected to the receiver via component cables. I have also tried disconnected the receiver, but we still get this message. We are able to view all channels, but the message is annoying and I'm not sure if it will cause problems in the future.
> 
> Any suggestions?


When you have the HDMI cable hooked up to the tv the tivo says HELLO TV i need the decryption code from you so the user can view this channel.

What it sounds like to me is either the tivo is prying the tv for the decryption key or the tv isnt giving it...usually a powercycle will fix issue.


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

I finally deciphered the TivoHD. I get the HDMI Not Permitted only when I have the HDMI plugged into any device and have a CableTV channel tuned in. If I have a OTA channel, I am allowed to view via either Component or HDMI which is a BIG HASSLE because if you use the TivoHD with a Slingplayer, you are FORCED to use component video for everything because you are not permitted to view via component if the Tivo is plugged into ANY HDMI device unless it is OTA, then there is no problems. THIS SUCKS, my Sony DVR never restricted the remaining outputs (svid, composite or component) if the HDMI was active. Looks like Tivo needs to update something, till that time, NO HDMI for me.....


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

It's possible some of you folks have a systemic problem, but I doubt it. I've had this crop up on more than 1 TiVo with more than 1 different kind of receiver and on more than 1 occasion.

First of all, go to the System Information screen. See if HDCP is enabled. It probably isn't. Go to yout Tivo and physicaly pull the power plug. Don't just soft reboot using the TiVo Restart Recorder option. Actually, physically remove power from the TiVo. Leave the TiVo dead for at least 30 seconds, and then apply power again. When it coems up, go to the info screen and verify HDCP is enabled. If so, it's fixed. If not, call Tivo.


----------



## Dancar (Oct 8, 2001)

If you think component looks worse than HDMI, then you are probably using the red, white and yellow ports. This is actually composite, not component. Component ports are blue, green and red.

Most people report little or no difference in picture quality between component and HDMI.


----------

